# has anyone run therse on a mk5?



## MKIIIislove (Jul 29, 2010)

https://wagen-wheels.com/products/MRR_HR3_20-45-1.html


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

You're in the wrong forum, just a FYI.


----------



## nbe autowerks (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't but these remind me of the monoblocks with extra spokes.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nr5weh


----------

